# DIY/Assisted DIY Woking/Chobham/Pirbright area



## timbobs (10 November 2017)

I've got a friend moving down to the area in a few months who would be looking for DIY/Assisted DIY in the woking/chobham/pirbright/guildford areas.

She's looking for daily turnout (24/7 in summer if possible but not a deal breaker), good hacking and a school.

I'm on part livery so don't know any of the DIY places in the area- any recommendations would be great!

Thanks!


----------

